# Auf andere Rechner in der Heimnetzgruppe zugreifen



## Padawan (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo leute,

ich weiß nicht, ob dies das richtige Forum ist.
Zurzeit benutze ich das FritzBox 7362 SL. Damit sind ein Laptop per WLAN und ein Desktop-Rechner per LAN verbunden. Beide laufen unter Windows 7. Das Problem ist, dass es nicht möglich ist, von einem auf das andere zuzugreifen. Beim versuch werde ich aufgefordert, den Benutzernamen und Passwort einzugeben, obwohl auf beiden Rechnern keine Passwörter eingerichtet sind. Wie ist es möglich zwischen dem Laptop und dem Desktop-Rechner Daten auszutauschen?

Viele Grüße
Padawan


----------



## sheel (2. Juli 2014)

Hi

worauf willst du zugreifen? (und mit welchem Programm etc.)


----------



## Padawan (2. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Ich will z.B: einige Daten, die auf dem Laptop befinden und für das (Heim-)Netzwerk freigegeben wurden, auf den Desktop Rechner kopieren. Dies müsste meinem Wissen nach über den Explorer gehen.

Viele Grüße
Padawan


----------



## hendl (2. Juli 2014)

Hi

Hast du bei den Standardfreigaberechten, Kennwort geschütztes Freigeben deaktiviert?
Ist zwar Win8 es sollte aber ung. gleich aussehen

Dürfen auf den Ordner auch wirklich alle Benutzer zugreifen?





Lg hendl


----------



## Padawan (4. Juli 2014)

Hi,

auf den Ordner dürfen alle Benutzer zugriffen. Der Ordner, den ich freigegeben habe liegt auf Laufwerk D:, ist aber auch in der Öffentlichen Bibliothek sichtbar.

Bei zugriff über den Desktop- Rechner kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:




Viele Grüße
Padawan


----------



## hendl (4. Juli 2014)

Hi
Hast du irgendeine Firewall oder Antivirussoftware installiert die den Zugriff villeicht blockiert?
Lg hendl


----------



## ComFreek (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme. Das Aktivieren der kennwortgeschützten Freigabe hat geholfen. Beachte aber, dass du wirklich ein Passwort brauchst. Ein leeres Passwort wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## merzi86 (14. Juli 2014)

Er müsste nur wie hendl geschrieben hat das Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben deaktivieren.
Unter Windows 7 im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter auf der Rechten Seite auf Erweiterte Freigabe ändern klicken.
Im sich dann öffnenden Fenster runter Scrollen und den Auswahlpunkt dort setzen.


----------

